# Bayonetta 2 Wii U-exclusive; NeoGAF shits itself



## DW_ (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=491152

The reactions to the stream announcement are fucking hilarious.


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2012)

As much as I love Platinum and their games, I wouldn't go buy a WiiU even if they became a second party developer for Nintendo. 

When the game doesn't sell well enough to cover development costs, it'll get ported.

If it never gets ported, then fuck it; it's not canon :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 13, 2012)

Well they just fucked themselves with Bayonetta. _*The first one WASN'T EVEN RELEASED FOR THE WII*_. So WTF? 

Hasbro did the same thing recently with the announcement of Transformers 4, their marketing department has no idea what is going on.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, loved Bayonetta to pieces and was, is, and forever will be my favorite in the genre, but I'm not purchasing a Wii Shit on Gaming so I'm passing on this. Sorry Platinum Games. :/

I guess Nintendo paid them for this. Desperate for that hardcore audience back NOW, huh? lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 14, 2012)

I love how announcements of sequels generate this much buzz.

And gamers are wondering why they're pushing the bigger budgets on sequels. :V


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 14, 2012)

So what they're saying is no Bayonetta 2 for ps3?  *sad face*

I have a Wii...i dunno if i want a Wii-U for just 3 games. Lego City, that Wii-U zombie game, and apparently Bayonetta 2 now. o -o


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 14, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well they just fucked themselves with Bayonetta. _*The first one WASN'T EVEN RELEASED FOR THE WII*_. So WTF?


Final Fantasy VII.jpg


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Final Fantasy VII.jpg



i get it cause FF7 was released on the PS while the others before it were released to Nintendo Consoles, right?


----------



## Hilda Rayner (Sep 14, 2012)

Apparently a lot of people are really mad.  I mean yeah it's annoying to have to buy another console to enjoy a series, but it's happened a lot in the past too and I don't remember the response being this hateful.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hilda Rayner said:


> Apparently a lot of people are really mad.  I mean yeah it's annoying to have to buy another console to enjoy a series, but it's happened a lot in the past too and I don't remember the response being this hateful.



Man those were some seriously disturbing comments o_o. Bayonetta was an alright game, but man some of those people are dramatic


----------



## Molotov (Sep 14, 2012)

...well, the Wii U definitely needed more buzz, so hey =V

It would be nice if Platinum Games made a deal with Sega, or any other [good] publisher, to have Bayonetta 2 for multi-platform. I hope someone buys the game and records a lot of playthroughs; I really wanna see the shenanigans Cereza goes through in the sequel, XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Man those were some seriously disturbing comments o_o. Bayonetta was an alright game, but man some of those people are dramatic



It's sad. The most I say is fuck the Wii U, but it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 14, 2012)

You guys know that the FIRST Bayonetta was paid for my Nintendo, right? Then when the next one came around, and said they werent going to put up the money, Nintendo said "hey, we're free, how about some drinks, maybe some dinner, and then you can come back to our place."

I honestly think they knew the game would be great, and did their best to make friends with the team, so that they could snag them up if something like that ever happend. Nintendo clearly knows what they are doing, or they wouldnt have lasted this long.

No, think about it, the Wii was built to play to Nintendo's strengths, aka, casual people, and then Microsoft/Sony saw that Nintendo where the only ones in this nich market, so they sink tones of money into trying to get into the casual feild, but then they found they couldnt spend enough money to beat a pro at their own game. After they failed (and made themselves look like ideots, imho) they lost some respect from their users, and due to the fact that PS3&Xbox are always pitted together with one another, that lost respect didnt go to the swarn enemy of the formerly loved console.

I predict that the Wii U will have its share of hard core games, mixxed in with its casual games, or maybe just a lot of bridge games, games that can be played either casually or hard core, like Smash Brothers, or Most shooters. Nintendo made their enemies weak, and will most likely use it to spring board themselves into their enemies feild.

^50% Theory, 50% IMHO

Nintendo has been at this for a while, and they know their way around. They have plans, and tactics, where as the other 2 seems to just be maximizing their dollar, and simply trying to blow eachother out of the water, while nintendo acts like pushovers to avoid being a target. Nintendo is letting the other 2 kill eachother.

It a conspiracy I tell you!!! :V


----------



## Conker (Sep 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Final Fantasy VII.jpg


Aren't most of the Final Fantasy games standalone? I'm not really sure how that's an example, unless I'm missing the point.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2012)

AtomicFlowers said:


> i get it cause FF7 was released on the PS while the others before it were released to Nintendo Consoles, right?


Yes.


Conker said:


> Aren't most of the Final Fantasy games standalone? I'm not really sure how that's an example, unless I'm missing the point.


Final Fantasy 1 ~ 6 were originally Nintendo systems only.

You're missing the point.


----------

